# portable power for electric pumps?



## Lax71vcu (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a magic air metro inflator and am trying to rig a portable battery that is easy to move around for inflating my raft. Has anybody thought about using one of those portable jump boxes for cars to power an electric inflator? Or what is the smallest battery one could use to provide the juice needed to inflate a raft? Thanks...

Sorry about all the newbie posts but I guess there is no need to reinvent the wheel.:grin:


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

I use a extra motorcycle battery I have laying around. It measures about 6"x3"x6" and it does just fine. If I did not have that, I would just buy the cheapest, smallest marine battery so you do not have to worry about acid spilling. I just use the motorcycle battery in my yard. If I blow up the raft on site I use the truck battery and have a set of jumper cables in the truck to give me about a 20' reach from the front of the truck.


----------



## Dahlia (May 21, 2008)

I had a lot of trouble with my metro pump. It only worked for about 8 boat inflations. They took it back under warrenty no problem, but the one they sent me back also barely inflated. I still need to deal with that. I have several people recommend the nsr Blast. I got that one because i couldn't wait another 6 weeks to get my Metro back. So far I love it and it blows up my boat faster than the Metro. 

Another tip I was told about the Metro, but can't verify if it's true. I was told that you are not suppose to run your car while using it attached to the car battery. Does anyone know? I've never thought about having a marine battery to use, that would solve a several issues I have come across, like put in too far away from car.


----------



## Lax71vcu (Jan 13, 2008)

*Never thought about motorcycle battery*

the motorcycle battery is a great idea. small compact somewhat light. 

I think I left some details out on my original post... I am using the big orange can metro electric pump. The company that makes it is Magic Air. It is a 12v pump that clips to the batter of your automobile with positive and negative terminal clips. I should of given more detail initially and am just trying to clarify. Hope this helps. 

Anybody know if using the car jump boxes is ok?
Lax


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

I've used a jumper pack and inverter and had good luck. Both from Walmart. I even use a inflatable mattress pump, which is OK, but requires topping off by hand. The nice thing about the jumper pack is that it is easy to recharge with 110v house current whereas with a motorcycle battery, you need a charger of sorts. Plus you can jump your car when you forget to turn off the interior light and come back days later and find your battery dead.


----------



## Lax71vcu (Jan 13, 2008)

randomnature said:


> I've used a jumper pack and inverter and had good luck. Both from Walmart. I even use a inflatable mattress pump, which is OK, but requires topping off by hand. The nice thing about the jumper pack is that it is easy to recharge with 110v house current whereas with a motorcycle battery, you need a charger of sorts. Plus you can jump your car when you forget to turn off the interior light and come back days later and find your battery dead.


Excuse my ignorance but why do we need an inverter. can the jump pack clamps be hooked right on the 12v electric raft pump clips or will bad things happen? How much was the inverter and where is it found in wally world. Would it be easier to just get a battery or try to set up the jumper pack.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

with my LVM I just went down to BatteriesPlus or somewhere similar and they have all kinds of 12v batteries. something in the 7 - 12 amp range (amp hours refers to how long a battery will last) will last for several inflation/deflation rounds. Cheap, small, and pretty light. I just use the charger I have for my deep cycle batteries for other stuff but you can get a charger cheap too for those small little bats. 

(something like this:
Batteries Plus - Werker 12V 5AH AGM Battery W/ .187 Terminal - WKA12-5F
lots of sizes to choose from)


----------



## Shiryas (Jun 19, 2007)

*Blower Ideas*

I got fed up with all of the 12v blowers that ran off of car batteries. With $10 of PVC and my leaf blower, I can inflate ANYWHERE.

PSI wise it is higher than the small electric ones but a lot less than the generator and red devil the motor rig boys had at Potash last week.

Best of luck, Chris


----------



## Lax71vcu (Jan 13, 2008)

I have a cigarette lighter jack on my jumper box. However my pump has the clamps to clamp to battery terminals. If I used a cigarette lighter adaptor and cut the cord could I then clip the alligator clamps from my pump to the exposed cords on the lighter adaptor. 

Would this work?


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Lax71vcu said:


> I have a magic air metro inflater and am trying to rig a portable battery that is easy to move around for inflating my raft. Has anybody thought about using one of those portable jump boxes for cars to power an electric inflater? .:grin:


I use a portable jump start battery for inflating my boats. I also use it to jump start diesel engines in heavy equipment. A word of warning if you invest in one of these..........you get what you pay for. :mrgreen: 

I bought mine at NAPA and payed around $180.00 for it, but I use it for work, not just for blowing up boats. It has a cigarette lighter on it so you can charge Ipods with it on the river. I took it to the Selway a few years ago. We blew up half a dozen boats then charged 4 to 5 Ipods every night for 6 nights. It still had enough juice to jump start a truck at the takeout.

A cheap one from wally world should due for a boat or two, But the cheap ones really are cheap...........Harbor freight type cheap. Don't expect a lot of performance out of it.


I've blown up boats with hair dryers, shop vac's and various other methods over the years............ but the leaf blower idea is...........brilliant........simply brilliant.  That's right up there with the Daiquiri Wacker!!!


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Lax71vcu said:


> I have a cigarette lighter jack on my jumper box. However my pump has the clamps to clamp to battery terminals. If I used a cigarette lighter adaptor and cut the cord could I then clip the alligator clamps from my pump to the exposed cords on the lighter adaptor.
> 
> Would this work?


Yes....but solder all your connections


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The leaf blower is the $hit. Nice work.

If you use a jumper cable as an extension, tape the ends together, offset, so they can't short out.


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

You could also consider this: 

Cabela's -- Coleman Rechargeable Quick Pump


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

cuzin said:


> You could also consider this:
> 
> Cabela's -- Coleman Rechargeable Quick Pump



I just used one of these last night to blow up an inflatable mattress. I would have to say that it definintely doesn't have the power to inflate a boat. Don't spend the money. 

Ditto on that leaf blower. Awesome.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

*Portable 12 volt rig*

With the idea of a solar-powered float trip, I got a small ammo box and slipped two PowerSonic sealed 6v batteries in. Built a connector panel with an automotive fuse and various plug outlets (12 v car type, blade connectors, etc.) Drilled two tiny holes in the side of the box and ran wires through rubber grommets so it can be rigged on a raft and connected to a solar panel (or a battery charger for small AAA, AA, C, and D cells). 

Plenty of juice to inflate several boats, and use LED camp lanterns at night. If I ever use it for a long trip, I'll get a large Sierra ZZZip stove or two (with an electric blower fan, to burn driftwood and old campfire charcoal). 

No propane tanks or white gas or silk mantles to bust. No hiss. Just the sound of the river.


----------

